

Chinese police detain British reporter, unaware he’s broadcasting live - ajhit406
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/03/15/video-chinese-police-detain-british-reporter-unaware-hes-broadcasting-live-throughout/?Post+generic=%3Ftid%3Dsm_twitter_washingtonpost

======
Asterick6
Don't repost
([http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1adcv8/video_chin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1adcv8/video_chinese_police_detain_british_reporter/))
stuff from the front page of Reddit. Also, politics doesn't belong on HN, so
please stop.

------
zoowar
I love that they brought him from a location he had permission to film to a
location he didn't have permission to film so they could tell him to stop
filming.

